# ford 4000 industrial ??



## jsjac (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a couple of questions.

1)Just to the left of the shifter is a plug. Could this be for a hi/low shifter?
2)The lever below the seat on the left side is a small lever .What is this for.
3)What is the small lever below the seat on right side.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

1) The plug left of the shifter is the filler plug for trans. oil. 2) Lever left of the seat is the P.T.O. lever. 3) Small lever right of the seat is the draft control.


----------



## jsjac (Feb 19, 2012)

Draft control ? Does that mean that turns on the power tothe arms that moves the three point hitch up and down


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a link to an Owner's Manual for the All Purpose Model 1962.
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford 4000 Owners Manual.pdf

May be some differences between All Purpose/Industrial and what year your tractor is, but I think it can be of some use to you.
Anyhow, draft control is explained on pages 24-26.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

No, The lift arms on the back work all the time, no need to engage anything for them to work. If you were plowing you would set the draft control by pushing the lever down, this would maintain your plowing depth at what ever you initally set it at........From the looks of your tractor I'm not convinced that it's a industrial...


----------



## jsjac (Feb 19, 2012)

I was going by the hood has an industrial sticker on it. The sheet metal is yellow but most of the tractor is red. the tranny must have been changed because it is a different color. What do you think that it is?


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Would be hard to tell without seeing a couple pics. of the tractor, also a pic. of the serial number. A sticker alone dosen't indicate anything.....


----------

